# Unbelievable New 2008 M3 Prices



## gpulvino (May 20, 2008)

:wowid anyone see the prices being offered on new 2008 M3's in the following forum?

Site Sponsors & Bimmerfest Group Buys

- or -

Just search 2008 M3 Sale

Looks like 3 lucky people will have new babies at an unbelievable price.:wow:


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

$2500 over invoice is unbelievable? I kinda expect that to be either the norm or high by the end of the year....thanks to the US economy.


----------



## gpulvino (May 20, 2008)

Yes, $2500 over invoice is unbelievable. Noting that most dealers are at MSRP, and others are over MSRP. I even know a few dealers in California have gone up to $20,000 over sticker. So to reitterate, yes unbelievable.


----------



## LBC X5 (Apr 27, 2005)

pretty soon they'll be giving cars w/ v8's away!~


----------



## gpulvino (May 20, 2008)

There is one thing everyone forgets about, who are the ones buying these cars to start with? Answer, driving enthusiasts and people with money, and most times a combination of both of these. So the price of gas is not going to be the issue when people want one of these cars.l


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

gpulvino said:


> Yes, $2500 over invoice is unbelievable. Noting that most dealers are at MSRP, and others are over MSRP. I even know a few dealers in California have gone up to $20,000 over sticker. So to reitterate, yes unbelievable.


Either you work for this dealership or you are out of touch with reality. If "most" dealers are getting MSRP why is this dealership advertising it at $2500 over invoice? Dealers in Cali are NOT getting $20k over MSRP.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

1


----------



## LBC X5 (Apr 27, 2005)

gpulvino said:


> There is one thing everyone forgets about, who are the ones buying these cars to start with? Answer, driving enthusiasts and people with money, and most times a combination of both of these. So the price of gas is not going to be the issue when people want one of these cars.l


to a certain extent i agree with your statement.. however there's also going to be a portion of enthusiasts who have saved up for it and it will be their daily driver and don't agree with paying $4.45/gallon.. money is money and i'd be lying if I'm not starting to cringe when forking over $110 to fill up my tank!


----------



## straightnochase (Oct 12, 2006)

the new m3 sure is expensive. it's one heck of a car to own and drive though, if you can afford it. having said that, the new m3 is much heavier than the e46 m3 and thus is not as nimble.


----------

